# How does your GSD drink?



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

***


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Water ALL OVER the place when mine drink. Even the puppy drinks that way


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Water everywhere and she uses me as her napkin if she can!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Hallelujah sistah, isn't that the TRUTH!


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Their German, from a stein.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

HAH-HAH...I walked right into that one, didn't I? LOL


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I picked Emily Post. We have metal bowls, and when Max was a puppy the sound of his collar and tags hitting the bowl would scare the bejeebies out of him. He stretches out & leans very carefully towards the bowl with his feet wide apart, licks very delicately, then backs away.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Laying down, front feet wrapped around the dish, head resting on the bowl making it tilt and run down his face. Messy.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Water everywhere, then I go by in my stocking feet and have to change my [email protected]!!! I call them slop hogs!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Actually Maiya is very "dainty" about her drinking.

Annabelle is a different story. She leaves a water slobber trail from the bowl to wherever she's headed.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

The is always puddles of water on the kitchen floor and alot of wet spots on the carpet. I think it is just a GSD trait


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

With my three, my kitchen is a MESS!!!! Theres usually pools of water within a six foot radius of the water bowl, then they step in it with dirty feet which then makes mud-mix that with hair they've shedded...well you guys can imgaine. Its not a pretty picture








Rosa


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Very unlady-like. She leaves a trail of dribble. 

After a walk, she will 'falooomph' down in front of her bowl, hug it, and just slurp slurp slurp. Practically washes her face in it.

Sometimes she washes her paws too. 

She used to tip the water bowl over, and made such a racket rolling her SS bowl all over the place.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Very dainty and lady like about her drinking.. she never leaves a mess.


----------



## FourDogs (Dec 19, 2006)

All of mine are messy leaving water everywhere. It is almost like they leave more water on the floor than what they took in! My male is worse than any of them!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"Laying down, front feet wrapped around the dish, head resting on the bowl making it tilt and run down his face. Messy."


Ditto.....

Then we follow them around with a mop!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

For the first 6 months that Lady Jane lived with us, she would stand next to our huskie at the water bowl and would lick his face after he drank. Now she makes a mess too.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Aida is very neat with her drinking. Her mess comes from when she steps in the bowl. Clod!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie and Clover are clean drinkers, and Onyx is a slobbering, water trail. She doesn't have the time to drink, she needs to get on with the next "job" while swallowing.... I didn't vote as they would cancel each other out.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Heidi's pretty neat (in more ways than one!) - she doesn't make a mess when she drinks. Now if I could only get her to stop putting one or two pieces of kibble on the floor when she eats, we'd be in good shape.


----------



## 1911 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lets just say the bathroom ain't pretty if you leave the toilet lid up.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

G'slorp, 
G'sloop,
G'SLARP
G'slurp.................... 
*drobble-dribble-glump-glump-SNORT*
.........
now hunting for human's pant-leg to dry dribbling wet muzzle on...


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Water everywhere. It's best to always have slippers on!!!

Forget about a dry kitchen floor.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee leans to the far edge of the bowl, and drinks from that edge, never from the middle of the water or the edge closest to him. Weirdo! If he's not doing that, he lays down w/the bowl between his feet and laps (Yes, from the far edge also)...


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

There's water around the bowl on the floor most of the time... It's worse when someone runs into the bowl during play... Then it's time to break out the mop. On the bright side, at least I don't have to fill the bucket on those days because there is already enough water on the floor to mop with!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, by the responses, I see that I am in EXCELLENT company, LOL! Misery loves company.

I try and catch her as she's coming out the bowl with a towel, and then I mop the floor with the towel...but she is sneaky, she will stand there and continue to drink very aware that I am waiting for her with the towel. Or, after I've wiped and mopped, she goes right back in. I LOVE my GSD! I LOVE my GSD! I LOVE my GSD!

Oh why, oh why did we install hardwood floors in the kitchen...why not tile?!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Someone here once used the phrase "like you've used a blender without the lid." 

Yup. That's my guy. And that's what my house looks like after he takes a drink.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan isn't too bad, she'll spill a bit if she gets distracted. It's my 3 year old twins who make a mess 'Tom, get your head out of the dog water!'


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

only "socially.."


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I would love to find that thread. The title was " Drinks like a blender gone berserk".


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: zyponly "socially.."


----------

